# Grafenwoehr Trails?



## WRX2ning (Feb 20, 2007)

I recently picked up a GT Aggressor a couple days ago and have been enjoying riding around Kaiserslautern, Germany, where I currently live. Due to the Army's request, I am now moving to Grafenwoehr next week.

So whats the riding like up there? Anyone want to meet up and do some riding?

Take care,
Tim


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*some...*

Wish this site had been around when I was o'er there...

here's one that'll have a bunch of tourists on the weekend and the outdoor rec race course.

Naturally, you'll be looking for stuff in the Oberpfalz, not Rheinland Pfalz, which is where your coming from.

If du kannst ein bischen Deutsch sprechen, head here and look about.

Gruss aus New Mexico and enjoy your European Vacation!


----------



## WRX2ning (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you for such an awesome link! That site is truely amazing! I cant wait to start getting out around the area.

Nice german by the way


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Ein Bischen*



WRX2ning said:


> Thank you for such an awesome link! That site is truely amazing! I cant wait to start getting out around the area.
> 
> Nice german by the way


I started with the basics:

Ein Bier bitte,
Noch ein Bier bitte,
Hey baby, hey baby, hey baby...

Graf is one of the places I'd like to get a job at. You're close enough to Czech to find some excellent trails there and it's an easy hop down to legal singletrack in Austria. You should also bring home lot's of cheap crystal from Weiden...


----------

